# Is there such a thing a Kindle fire emulator or simulator?



## oldvaxguy (Dec 23, 2011)

Is there such a thing a Kindle fire emulator or simulator?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_357613502_2?ie=UTF8&docId=1000765261&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=right-4&pf_rd_r=1NC1PVTMJH21VNQPJBDR&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1343256942&pf_rd_i=1000729511


----------



## oldvaxguy (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank-you very much.  It helped quite a bit.  New question on the same topic.  

Being a Software Tech Lead what is the process to inform Amazon  of a bug or "enhancement" for this product?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

There's no process for consumers other than posting in their forums. This is the main thread:

http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle%20publishing/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx21HB0U7MPK8XI&cdThread=TxGO5GUHFWDB73

If you're a registered Amazon developer you can send a message through the support site.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've never seen that tool before - very clever!

And also, what improvements do you have in mind?


----------



## oldvaxguy (Dec 23, 2011)

Cyanide5000 said:


> I've never seen that tool before - very clever!
> 
> And also, what improvements do you have in mind?


I have (2) a REAL HOLD in my hand KINDLE E-readers the ones with keyboards purchased in 2011. I really like the emulation. The issue is that is took several books and viewed them on my kindle and then on the emulator. The emulator did not have a device choice that produced the EXACT same output as the real device. The emulator was always some lines off. The only way to make the out the same was to use the custom size. It is reproducible. But with the custom size i could not save it for future use. So every time i opened a new book i had to go adjust tut custom size. It would be nice to save the current custom size as the next custom size to use. Or option two fix the emulator so that it really displays the exact size as my Kindle.

Now. make no mistake i really like the emulator. I just would like to make it better.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't you change the default size on the Kindle to match the emulator?


----------



## oldvaxguy (Dec 23, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Can't you change the default size on the Kindle to match the emulator?


Nope did not work.


----------

